# Wakü für I7 8700K und evtl Asus 1080 [Budget ~500€]



## ForceScout (11. Juli 2018)

*Wakü für I7 8700K und evtl Asus 1080 [Budget ~500€]*

Moin Moin!
Zu erst einmal meine Hardware:

CPU: I7 8700K(Geköpft) mit moderatem OC
Mainboard: Asus ROG MAXIMUS X HERO Intel Z370
Ram: 16 GB G.Skill Trident Z RGB
Graka: Asus GeForce GTX 1080 Strix Advanced
Gehäuse: BeQuit Dark Base 700

Leider ist vorletzte Woche die Pumpe von meinem Bequit Silent Loop 280 gestorben und ich hab mir erstmal nen 20€ Luftkühler raufgebaut...
Da ich gerne schraube und bastel  wurde schnell Klar: Diesmal wirds Costum!
Mein Budget für die ganze Aktion sind so 500€ bis maximal 600€. 
Mittlerweile habe ich ein Dutzend Stunden mit lesen verbracht und fühle mich immer noch nicht Schlauer…
Meine Prioritäten an die Wasserkühlung liegen ganz klar in der Optik. Es muss nicht Ultra Silent sein, habe sowieso immer Kopfhörer auf.

Ich weiß, dass das Dark Base 700 nicht Ideal für eine WaKü ist, aber Optisch ist es halt Porno und ich will es nicht wieder Verkaufen.
Vorne ist Platz für einen 280 oder 360 Radi und Hinten oder Oben könnte noch ein 120/140er Platz finden. Laut BQ Beschreibung soll oben auch ein 280 reinpassen, aber das würde mit dem MB zu eng werden und es ist auch nicht genug Platz damit die warme Luft raus kann. Reicht das an Fläche für die Cpu und Gpu? Oder wäre da ein Mo-Ra sinnvoller? (Aber würde bestimmt das Budget sprengen)
Ich könnte wahrscheinlich auch damit leben nen CPU only Loop zu machen, einfach weil ich die Strix so schön ziemlich schön finde.
Was sagt ihr zu der Skizze?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



An Komponenten habe ich mir mittlerweile das rausgesucht:
Cpu Kühler: Phanteks C350i CPU-Wasserkühler RGB Acryl schwarz - WaKü CPU | Mindfactory.de - Hardware,
GPU: PHANTEKS Glacier GTX 1080/1070, ASUS Strix, RGB - schwarz - WaKü VGAs | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, (Weil ich die Originale Backplate weiter benutzen kann)
und den Alphacool Eisfluegel Durchflussanzeiger G1/4 eckig - Acetal - Durchflussanzeiger | Mindfactory.de 

Auch wenn es mein erster Costum Loop ist werde ich mich gleich mit Hard Tubes versuchen, gefällt mir einfach besser.
Welchen Durchmesser nimmt man da am besten? P/L finde ich die Nanoxia 12/10 PETG ( Nanoxia 5x Coolforce1 PETG Hard Tube 12/10mm transparent 0,5m - 12 / 10mm Schlauch | Mindfactory.de ) ganz gut. 
An den Fittingen bin ich verzweifelt... Wollte passen dazu auch Nanoxia Fittings raussuchen, aber leider scheint das eine auslaufende Marke zu sein?? Auf was nicht zu überteuertes und ansehnliches kann man ausweichen? 
z.B. Nanoxia Coolforce Fitting - Hard Tube Adapter gerade 1x Gewinde G1/4" / 12mm | Mindfactory.de

Leider bin ich bei meiner Recherche auch  was AGB/Pumpe angeht nicht wirklich schlauer geworden. 
Am liebsten möchte ich eine 2in1 Lösung die ich am Radi befestigen kann.
Optisch finde ich die Watercool Heatkiller ziemlich geil, aber da bezahlt man dann ja ca 170€ mit Pumpe und passendem Deckel ...
Der Enermax Pumpe NEOChanger ist auch ganz cool, aber leider ist der Auslass hinten und er kann nicht am Radi befestigt werden...
Alphacool Eisbecher wäre auch noch eine Idee, mit welcher Pumpe?
Der EK Water Blocks EK-XRES sieht mir irgendwie zu sehr nach Plastik aus^^
Irgendwelche Empfehlungen? 


Kaufen würde ich am liebsten bei Mindfactory, da kann ich nämlich hinfahren und mir den Versand(und Zeit^^) sparen.
Ich weiß es ist relativ viel Text geworden, aber bei der Summe an  Geld hinterfrage ich doch lieber ein paar mehr Sachen...
Hoffentlich könnt ihr mir ein wenig helfen und mein Setup voran bringen 


Gruß

ForceScout


Edit:
https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2212186856a6d48523e77e91657cd9292fa676875b69c
Hier mal ein vorläufiger Warenkorb ohne Lüfter... 
Sehr hart an der Budgetgrenze^^


----------



## Joselman (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: WakÃ¼ fÃ¼r I7 8700K und evtl Asus 1080 [Budget ~500â‚¬]*

Angeblich geht oben sogar ein 360er Radiator rein. Vielleicht einfach mal ausmessen wieviel Platz da ist. Wenn du 6cm bis zum MB hast dann kannst du ein Slim Raditor mit 30mm + Lüfter verbauen. Wenn Dir die Lautstärke aber völlig egal ist, kannst du auch den 360er + 120/140 nehmen. Besser wäre natürlich eine externe Lösung. Allerdings werden 9 Lüfter natürlich teurer aber vom Radiator her kommt es auf das gleiche wenn du z.b. den Nova nimmst Phobya Xtreme NOVA 1080 Radiator - Full Copper | Radiatoren aktiv | Radiatoren | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany 

CPU Kühler: Die nehmen sich alle nicht viel. Bei GPU das gleiche. Nimm was Dir gefällt.

Pumpe: DDC, D5 oder Aquastream. 

Fittinge: Kannst du nach Optik wählen.

AGB: Einer aus Glas wäre zu empfehlen da hier keine Risse entstehen können. Z.b. einer von Aquacomputer.

Stell besser mal einen Warenkorb zusammen der Dir zusagt von der Optik. So ist das alles etwas unübersichtlich.


----------



## chaotium (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wakü für I7 8700K und evtl Asus 1080 [Budget ~500€]*

Ich war knapp 2,5 Jahre bei internen verbauten Radis dabei, seit knapp 1,5 Jahren nun bei einem externen System, ähnlich wie dem Mora. Ich werde nie wieder interne Radis verkaufen. Die externen sind ein ticken besser und  der vorteil ist man brauch nicht
auf das Gehäuse schauen..


----------



## jhnbrg (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wakü für I7 8700K und evtl Asus 1080 [Budget ~500€]*

Bei dem Budget von 600€ würde ich zu Mo-Ra 360 LT greifen. Dazu evtl nen 280er Radi vorn ins Gehäuse. Müsste preislich hinhauen.


----------



## Klasn (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wakü für I7 8700K und evtl Asus 1080 [Budget ~500€]*

Würde dir auch einen 360er im Deckel (Wird sogar auf den Bildern auf der bequiet Website so gezeigt) und einen 280er in der Front empfehlen. Die Alphacool Eisbecher können auch direkt am Radiator befestigt werden, mit dem "Lighttower" kannst du dir auch den Durchflussanzeiger sparen, wenn du denn AGB nicht bis oben voll machst. Alternativ gibts von EK dies EK Water Blocks EK-UNI Pumpenhalterung 120mm Lüfter vertikal - Zubehör für | Mindfactory.de

Noch zwei Hinweise, falls du noch nicht drüber gestoplert bist: 
- Phanteks bietet auch Fittings an, aber zu gesalzenen Preisen
- Für dein Board ist ein Monoblock von EK verfügbar EK Water Blocks EK-FB ASUS M9H Monoblock - Acryl+Nickel - WaKü MB Chipsatz | Mindfactory.de

Und zu deinem Warenkorb: Ich glaube nicht das du 7,5 Meter Rohr brauchst  Stattdessen bräuchtest du ein paar mehr Fittinge 

Noch eine etwas unkonventionelle Idee: Dreh doch das Mainboard Tray  Solltest du keine weiteren PCIe Karten verbaut haben bekommst du so massig Platz für einen Radiator im Deckel, da kein Ram im Weg steht. Außerdem hat man so mehr vom schicken Grafikkühler   Inverted Dark Base 700 : watercooling


----------



## claster17 (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wakü für I7 8700K und evtl Asus 1080 [Budget ~500€]*

Was erhofft ihr euch oben vom 360er? Der Deckel ist doch dicht.


----------



## PolskaPatryk (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wakü für I7 8700K und evtl Asus 1080 [Budget ~500€]*

Hänge mich mal kurz an - vielleicht gibts dadurch paar Anregungen für den TE. Kriege dasselbe Gehäuse von meiner Freundin zum Geburtstag. Aktuell habe ich noch einen Phobya Nova 1080 an meinem HAF932 an der Seite. Nun möchte ich aber die Radiator Problematik nach innen verfrachten. 

Letztens konnte ich einen Alphacool Nexxos XT 360 relativ günstig ergattern, welchen ich eigentlich vorne mit Push montieren wollte. Oben sollte nun ein 240 oder 280er mit 30er Stärke montiert werden. Wenn es passt, soll dieser auch mit Push betrieben werden. Damit sollte ich platztechnisch gut auskommen und meinen i7-2600K, das MB und die zukünftige Vega64 oder 1080Ti einigermaßen kühlen können oder?

Leider besitze ich eine aquastream XT Ultra, welche bisher keine Platzprobleme gemacht hat. 2 HDD's möchte ich im Käfig neben dem Netzteil montieren. Meint ihr, ich kriege irgendwo die aquastream unter? Ich glaube außer dem aquainlet kriege ich keinen anderen AGB unter 



claster17 schrieb:


> Was erhofft ihr euch oben vom 360er? Der Deckel ist doch dicht.



Wieso dicht? Zwischen dem Radiator und dem Deckel sind gut 1-2cm Platz. Zudem befinden sich im hinteren Drittel Lüftungsschlitze.


----------



## IICARUS (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wakü für I7 8700K und evtl Asus 1080 [Budget ~500€]*



PolskaPatryk schrieb:


> Wieso dicht? Zwischen dem Radiator und dem Deckel sind gut 1-2cm Platz. Zudem befinden sich im hinteren Drittel Lüftungsschlitze.


Optimal ist es nicht und wird sich auf die Kühlleistung mit auswirken.

Für den Mora gab es im Luxx Forum mal ein Sammelthema wo sich einige Leute Staubfilter anfertigen lassen haben.
Hier wurde dann berichtet das sich dadurch die Temperatur etwas verschlechtert hatte und da war es nur ein Netz was davor gespannt war.


----------



## ForceScout (12. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wakü für I7 8700K und evtl Asus 1080 [Budget ~500€]*



jhnbrg schrieb:


> Bei dem Budget von 600€ würde ich zu Mo-Ra 360 LT greifen. Dazu evtl nen 280er Radi vorn ins Gehäuse. Müsste preislich hinhauen.


CPuKühler: 80€
GPU: 150€
AGB+Pumpe: 155€
280Radi: 70€
Mora: 150€
Da hab ich ohne Hard Tubes, Fittinge und Werkzeug schon die 600 überschritten...


Klasn schrieb:


> Und zu deinem Warenkorb: Ich glaube nicht das du 7,5 Meter Rohr brauchst  Stattdessen bräuchtest du ein paar mehr Fittinge


Für die Paar Euro nehme ich lieber ein bisschen mehr zum üben und versauen 


Klasn schrieb:


> Noch eine etwas unkonventionelle Idee: Dreh doch das Mainboard Tray  Solltest du keine weiteren PCIe Karten verbaut haben bekommst du so massig Platz für einen Radiator im Deckel, da kein Ram im Weg steht. Außerdem hat man so mehr vom schicken Grafikkühler   Inverted Dark Base 700 : watercooling


Die idee hab ich auch schon gesehen, aber bringt mir leider nichts. Mein Selbstgebauter Schreibtisch und meine Sitzposition lassen leider den PC nur rechts zu.



IICARUS schrieb:


> Optimal ist es nicht und wird sich auf die Kühlleistung mit auswirken.


Da hast du recht. Ich finde leider den Beitrag nicht mehr, aber habe irgendwo gelesen, das wenn man 3 Lüfter Oben einbaut sich die Kühlleistung verschlechtert. Wurde damit erklärt, das die 3 Schlitze hinten nicht ausreichen um die Masse an Luft abzuführen. Und der Schmale Spalt oben von ca 23mm würde Luftverwirbelungen erzeugen.
Abgesehen davon passt das mit dem RAM nicht und würde Optisch zu vollgestopft aussehen, wenn oben auch noch so nen großer Radi sitzt. Eine Lösung wäre den Gehäusedeckel zu Modden(mehr Luftöffnungen) und schmale Lüfter in den Zwischenraum bauen. 

Zwischenzeitig hatte ich den Gedankengang das 12mm zu klein aussieht, aber 16 zu groß... Und bei Caseking gibt es 14mm von XSPC. Von denen habe ich bis jetzt sehr wenig gelesen. Hat da wer was von verbaut?
Alternativ rücken die 12mm Barrow fittinge mehr in den Vordergrund^^


----------



## PolskaPatryk (12. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wakü für I7 8700K und evtl Asus 1080 [Budget ~500€]*



ForceScout schrieb:


> Da hast du recht. Ich finde leider den Beitrag nicht mehr, aber habe irgendwo gelesen, das wenn man 3 Lüfter Oben einbaut sich die Kühlleistung verschlechtert. Wurde damit erklärt, das die 3 Schlitze hinten nicht ausreichen um die Masse an Luft abzuführen. Und der Schmale Spalt oben von ca 23mm würde Luftverwirbelungen erzeugen.
> Abgesehen davon passt das mit dem RAM nicht und würde Optisch zu vollgestopft aussehen, wenn oben auch noch so nen großer Radi sitzt. Eine Lösung wäre den Gehäusedeckel zu Modden(mehr Luftöffnungen) und schmale Lüfter in den Zwischenraum bauen.
> 
> Zwischenzeitig hatte ich den Gedankengang das 12mm zu klein aussieht, aber 16 zu groß... Und bei Caseking gibt es 14mm von XSPC. Von denen habe ich bis jetzt sehr wenig gelesen. Hat da wer was von verbaut?
> Alternativ rücken die 12mm Barrow fittinge mehr in den Vordergrund^^



Heißt im Endeffekt: Lieber oben einen 45mm oder 60mm Radiator ohne Lüfter und hinten den 140er Silent Wing dran lassen? Laut hw-journal passen vorne und oben jeweils 60mm.

Zu den Hardtubes. Möchte auch von Schläuchen auf Hardtubes wechseln. Da ich ja so viel Kohle bereits in Anschlüsse für Schläuche ausgegeben habe, möchte ich nun ein wenig sparen. Heißt ich möchte mir welche von Barrow holen. Da liest und hört man nur positives. Würde definitiv keine 16er nehmen. Habe aktuell 16/13 und das ist definitiv zu dick. 12mm könnte unter gehen, daher sollte die goldene Mitte mit 14 richtig sein. Würde aber direkt alles von Barrow holen, damit die Anschlüsse und die Hardtubes zu 100% passen. Hatte nämlich gelesen, dass manche Hersteller nach dem metrischen System rechnen und manche nach einem anderen, sodass die Tubes mit den Anschlüssen nicht zu 100% passen. Und da im schlimmsten Fall auf China-Ware nur 19% drauf kommt, da WaKü-Teile nicht verzollt werden müssen, sollte das preislich alles fit gehen. Versand klärt man natürlich mit dem Händler ab.


----------



## ForceScout (12. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wakü für I7 8700K und evtl Asus 1080 [Budget ~500€]*



PolskaPatryk schrieb:


> Heißt im Endeffekt: Lieber oben einen 45mm oder 60mm Radiator ohne Lüfter und hinten den 140er Silent Wing dran lassen? Laut hw-journal passen vorne und oben jeweils 60mm.


Das ist mir ein Rätsel wie das passen soll



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Nicht über den hässlichen Kühler wundern, ist nur günstige Übergangslösung )
Vom Lüfter einschub wo der Radiator festgeschraubt werden würde zum RAM sind nur ca 4,5cm



PolskaPatryk schrieb:


> Zu den Hardtubes. Möchte auch von Schläuchen auf Hardtubes wechseln. Da ich ja so viel Kohle bereits in Anschlüsse für Schläuche ausgegeben habe, möchte ich nun ein wenig sparen. Heißt ich möchte mir welche von Barrow holen. Da liest und hört man nur positives. Würde definitiv keine 16er nehmen. Habe aktuell 16/13 und das ist definitiv zu dick. 12mm könnte unter gehen, daher sollte die goldene Mitte mit 14 richtig sein. Würde aber direkt alles von Barrow holen, damit die Anschlüsse und die Hardtubes zu 100% passen. Hatte nämlich gelesen, dass manche Hersteller nach dem metrischen System rechnen und manche nach einem anderen, sodass die Tubes mit den Anschlüssen nicht zu 100% passen. Und da im schlimmsten Fall auf China-Ware nur 19% drauf kommt, da WaKü-Teile nicht verzollt werden müssen, sollte das preislich alles fit gehen. Versand klärt man natürlich mit dem Händler ab.



Das ist mir irgendwie nicht geheuer mit dem Aliexpress^^ Dann lieber XSPC, kostet auch nicht die Welt
XSPC Anschluss G1/4 Zoll auf 14mm Hard-Tube, chromschwarz - 13 / 10 mm Anschlüsse | Mindfactory.de

Oder Bykski von Ebay... mal schauen für was ich mich entscheide. Auf jeden fall muss ich den Warenkorb dann nochmal überarbeiten.


----------



## IICARUS (12. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wakü für I7 8700K und evtl Asus 1080 [Budget ~500€]*

Das wird in diesem Gehäuse nicht passen, denn selbst wenn hierzu ein 30mm Radiator genommen wird was vollkommen ausreichen würde kommen noch 25mm an Lüfter noch mit dazu. 

Kauft Euch passende Gehäuse wenn eine WaKü gescheit verbaut werden soll und fangt nicht irgendein Murks an. Oder geht gleich auf Extern, dass sieht dann immer noch besser aus als wenn die Lüfter irgendwie aussen verbaut werden. Extern wird auch besser kühlen. Radiatoren müssen nicht zwangsläufig intern verbaut werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit den richtigen Lüfter kann es sogar noch schöner werden.
In meinem Fall waren mir gute leise Lüfter wichtiger als deren Optik(Nocuta Lüfter).


----------



## Trash123 (12. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wakü für I7 8700K und evtl Asus 1080 [Budget ~500€]*

Deshalb habe ich mir, da Platz für einen großes Case vorhanden war, das Tt Core X9 geholt und dort einen Nova 1080 intern verbaut.


----------



## PolskaPatryk (12. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wakü für I7 8700K und evtl Asus 1080 [Budget ~500€]*



ForceScout schrieb:


> Das ist mir ein Rätsel wie das passen soll
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hier ein Bild vom 6cm Radiator: https://www.hw-journal.de/images/Bi...t-Dark-Base-700/be-quiet-Dark-Base-700-01.jpg

Wow, die sind ja echt günstig. Die von Barrow würden ca. ~3€ kosten. Mit Versand und dem Stress ist XSPC eine gute Alternative. Muss mich da mal bisschen einlesen.


----------



## ForceScout (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: WakÃ¼ fÃ¼r I7 8700K und evtl Asus 1080 [Budget ~500â‚¬]*

Auch ohne Lüfter wird das mit dem RAM nicht passen, ich hab das ausgemessen ^^ 

Hier übrigens nen Beispiel wie einer nen loop in dem Case gemacht hat:
Hector1908's Completed Build - Core i7-7700K 4.2GHz Quad-Core, GeForce GTX 1080 Ti 11GB STRIX GAMING, Dark Base 700 ATX Mid Tower - PCPartPicker

Werde meins ähnlich versuchen, bloß oben halt nur einen 140mm oben... 
Bei ca 300Watt ( 95 cpu und 180 graka) sollten 140+360 Radiator doch für einen normalen Betrieb ausreichen oder?  Wie gesagt, mein Ziel sind keine Temperatur oder silence Rekorde ^^


----------



## Darkspell667 (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: WakÃ¼ fÃ¼r I7 8700K und evtl Asus 1080 [Budget ~500â‚¬]*

Ich habe letzte Woche ein ganz ähnliches Build fertiggestellt, I7-8700K@4,7/1,25V und GTX 1080@250Mhz werden gekühlt. Habe 1x360er und 1x280er Radi (Top und Front) im Define R6, beide 30mm dick (NeXxos ST30). 
Die Kühlleistung ist gut und ausreichend, ich habe bei ca. 700 bzw. 900 RPM der Lüfter realtiv konstant 37-38° Wassertemperatur. Beide Radis bekommen Frischluft. Und die Umgebungstemperaturen waren die letzten Tage bei mir reltiv hoch (ca. 27°-30°), da keine Rollos wegen Denkmalschutz 

Somit ist das Ganze mit 360er und 280er gut dimensioniert, sollte auch mit 360 + 140 keine Probleme bereiten, vermutlich werden etwas höhere Drehzahlen nötig, je nach angepeilter Wassertemperatur.

Mehr ist natürlich immer besser, also alles rein was das Case hergibt


----------



## Lios Nudin (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wakü für I7 8700K und evtl Asus 1080 [Budget ~500€]*



ForceScout schrieb:


> Das ist mir ein Rätsel wie das passen soll
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bykski HT bekommst du auch hier: 

Hardtube

PMMA Rohr (14mm)


Radiator: Zoekresultaten

CPU Kühler: Aqua Computer Webshop - Wasserkuhler

Glas AGB: https://shop.aquacomputer.de/index.php?cPath=7_28_2767

http://shop.watercool.de/epages/Wat...egories/Ausgleichsbehälter/"HEATKILLER® Tube"

GPU Kühler: Aquacomputer oder Watercool, bei einem Custom PCB auch 

https://ezmodding.com/GPU-Kuehler

https://ezmodding.com/GPU-Kuehler-Bykski


Lüfter: https://geizhals.de/noctua-nf-p12-redux-1300-pwm-nf-p12-redux-1300-pwm-a1813091.html

https://geizhals.de/noctua-nf-p14s-redux-1200-pwm-a1115331.html


Pumpe+Deckel: http://shop.watercool.de/epages/WatercooleK.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/WatercooleK/Products/30047

http://shop.watercool.de/epages/WatercooleK.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/WatercooleK/Products/31010


----------



## pope82 (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wakü für I7 8700K und evtl Asus 1080 [Budget ~500€]*

hab das dark base 700 auch. ist wirklich nicht so optimal für  interne wakü, oben passt nix rein. vorne passt aber n 240er oder 280er rein. wen du hinten noch nen 120er hinbaust sollte das reichen, auch wenns nicht super ist.
die effektivere variante ist ein externer radiator. ich ab mittlerweile nen mora, der kühlt nen 7900x@4,8  GHz und ne 1080ti. weil die temperaturen so gut waren hab ich den streaming pc direkt noch mit in den kreislauf eingebunden.
war ne schöne bastelei, funktioniert aber 1 a


----------



## ForceScout (16. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wakü für I7 8700K und evtl Asus 1080 [Budget ~500€]*



pope82 schrieb:


> hab das dark base 700 auch. ist wirklich nicht so optimal für  interne wakü, oben passt nix rein. vorne passt aber n 240er oder 280er rein. wen du hinten noch nen 120er hinbaust sollte das reichen, auch wenns nicht super ist.


Magst du mal nen Foto zeigen wie es bei dir aussieht?  

Habe jetzt mal nen neuen Warenkorb, der eigentlich alles enthalten sollte zusammengestellt:
Warenkorb | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei Mindfactory.de kaufen

Leider habe ich das Budget eindeutig überschritten... Aber überall wo ich einsparen könnte, gefällt es mir optisch oder von der Qualität nicht... 
Das die von watercool auch alles einzeln verkaufen müssen für die heatkiller tube^^ 
Mit Nem Mora würde ich da auch nichts sparen, wahrscheinlich wäre das durch die ganzen Lüfter sogar teuerer

Ich glaube, ich lasse die Gpu erstmal weg und gönne mir dafür wirklich dem heatkiller...


----------



## Darkspell667 (16. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wakü für I7 8700K und evtl Asus 1080 [Budget ~500€]*

Soweit sieht der Warenkorb ja gut aus, zu dem Hardtube Equipment kann ich nur net viel sagen.
Das mit dem Budget ist immer so ne Sache. war bei mir ähnlich, aber da die Komponenten doch lange in Benutzung sind sollte man gerade bei AGB und Pumpe nicht sparen. Stückweiser AUfbau mit CPU only und später GPU wäre natürlich möglich, bei Hardtubes aber mit etwas mehr Arbeit verbunden.

Wo du vielleicht noch (etwas ) einsparen kannst, ist denke ich bei der Flüssigkeit. 6€ für 1l destiliertes Wasser ist ordentlich, hab glaube damals im Baumarkt für 5l keine 3€ gezahlt. Und da du das eh zum Durchspülen bzw. reinigen in realtiv großer Menge brauchst... 

Ich denke mal nicht, das Mayhems hier wirklich demineralisiertes Wasser verkauft oder?

Und bei dem Durchflussanzeiger würde ich mal im Forum suchen, war da nicht neulich jemand der in Kombi mit dem Pastelzeug meinte, man würde  den Flügel nicht mehr wirklich erkennen und kann sich das sparen?


----------



## pope82 (16. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wakü für I7 8700K und evtl Asus 1080 [Budget ~500€]*

jo, hier. dahinter steht ein mora.


----------



## PolskaPatryk (17. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wakü für I7 8700K und evtl Asus 1080 [Budget ~500€]*

@pope82

Vielen Dank für die Bilder. Könntest du mir die 3 Maße nennen, die ich auf dem Bild markiert habe?  1: Wie viel Platz ist zwischen AGB Oberkante und dem ausfahrbarem Fach für Lüfter/Radiator? 2: Wie viel Platz ist zwischen AGB Unterkante und der Blende für die Festplatten? 3: Wie viel Platz ist zwischen deiner GraKa und dem Rahmen für die Radiator-/Lüftermontage?

Ist das ein 250er AGB? Muss man für die Montage bohren?

#Edit:

Wie viel Platz ist eigentlich zwischen der Glasfront (also der Seitenwand) und der Grafikkarte an der breitesten Stelle?


----------



## ForceScout (21. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wakü für I7 8700K und evtl Asus 1080 [Budget ~500€]*

So von mir gibts was neues! Die Planung läuft auf Hochtouren und die ersten Teile sind bestellt(und angekommen).
Für alle Interessierten zeige ich hier zwischendurch mal meinen Fortschritt 

Ich habe auch noch kleine Änderungen vorgenommen, z.B. habe ich auf den Watercool Heatkiller Tube verzichtet und dafür den Enermax Neochanger genommen.. Preislich einfach ein zu großer unterschied.
Dafür mache ich wieder einen ganzen Loop mit GPU. Das Budget überschreite ich aber trotzdem noch ca um 150€, aber egal^^

Gestern habe ich einige der Kunstoff Abdeckungen im Gehäuse mit Carbon Folie beklebt, eigendlich ganz cool geworden:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Achja und gesleevte Kabel hab ich auch verbaut, gefällt mir echt gut. Verlegung mach ich Final wenn der Loop drin ist.

Der Phantek CPU Kühler ist auch schon da, verdammt Sexy das Ding!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bin noch am überlegen ob ich den richtig rum einbaue( Das die Schrift gerade zu lesen ist) oder mit dem Auslass noch oben um die Luft besser raus zubekommen. Was meint ihr?

Der AGB durfte auch schon einmal Probesitzen^^
Da baue ich mir wohl noch ein Blech unten, damit er richtig aufliegt und das Loch beim Radi nicht so groß ist 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bin ich Froh wenn der Luftkühler endlich weg ist^^

Desweiteren verzichte ich hinten auf den 140mm Radi und setze dafür einen 240mm nach oben. Um das Platz problem einigermaßen in den Griff zu bekommen, kaufe ich 2x Noctua NF-A12x15 PWM 120x120x15mm Lüfter die Oben in den Einschub kommen und so nicht zu sehen sind. 

Den Ablass will ich hinter dem AGB Realisieren mit einem T-Stück wo unten dran ein Ablasshahn kommt. Vielleicht sogar ein 5 Wege, dann kann neben den Ablass der Temperatur Fühler
Ein XSPC Temperatur Display hab ich mir auch bestellt, das werde ich wahrscheinlich in die Obere kleine Blende über dem AGB einsetzen.

Gruß 
ForceScout


----------



## pope82 (21. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wakü für I7 8700K und evtl Asus 1080 [Budget ~500€]*



PolskaPatryk schrieb:


> @pope82
> 
> Vielen Dank für die Bilder. Könntest du mir die 3 Maße nennen, die ich auf dem Bild markiert habe?  1: Wie viel Platz ist zwischen AGB Oberkante und dem ausfahrbarem Fach für Lüfter/Radiator? 2: Wie viel Platz ist zwischen AGB Unterkante und der Blende für die Festplatten? 3: Wie viel Platz ist zwischen deiner GraKa und dem Rahmen für die Radiator-/Lüftermontage?
> 
> ...



1: ca. 5cm
2: ca. 3 cm
3: ca. 17 cm

hab nur kurz mit dem meterstab reingehalten, also nagel mich nicht auf den milimeter fest 
der AGB ist 259 mm lang und 49 mm breit. bohren musste ich nicht, musste aber ein bisschen basteln, weil da normalerweise die die festplattenkäfige  sind (hab ich entfernt, weil ich die nicht brauche, hab 2 m2 ssds aufm mainboard und 2 ssds hinter dem mainbaoard). an der stelle ist es nicht nicht optimal zur montage (brauchte längere schrauben und unterlegscheiben).

alles inallem ist das gehäuse echt nicht besonders toll für ne interne wakü. wusste  ich aber vorher, mir macht das basteln spaß, deswegen hats mich nicht gestört. empfehlen würde ichs aber nicht. was ziemlich bescheuert ist, ist z.b. dass der abstand zwischen mainboard und dem deckel zu klein für nen radiator +lüfter ist und zudem auch kaum luft aus dem deckel kann, weil da nur kleine lüftungsschlitze sind. auch das ist für mich egal, weil ich extern mit nem mora kühle, aber für die meisten leute wäre das wohl ziemlich unpraktisch.


----------



## IICARUS (21. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wakü für I7 8700K und evtl Asus 1080 [Budget ~500€]*

Finde den Mora gut und das er auch sehr gut aussieht.
Mich stört er zumindest nicht. Hätte ich den Mora von Anfang an mit geplant hätte ich weniger interne Radiatoren verbaut.


----------



## PolskaPatryk (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wakü für I7 8700K und evtl Asus 1080 [Budget ~500€]*



ForceScout schrieb:


> Desweiteren verzichte ich hinten auf den 140mm Radi und setze dafür einen 240mm nach oben. Um das Platz problem einigermaßen in den Griff zu bekommen, kaufe ich 2x Noctua NF-A12x15 PWM 120x120x15mm Lüfter die Oben in den Einschub kommen und so nicht zu sehen sind.



Passt da nicht auch ein 280er rein? Ist ja von der Fläche deutlich größer als der 240er. Heißt, du willst die Lüfter im Pull betreiben? Passt da nicht ein 30er Radi mit den schmalen Lüftern im Push oder ist das zu eng wegen dem 8-Pin des Mainboards?

Gibts eigentlich die Möglichkeit die Temperaturfühler in solch einem Röhren-AGB nicht direkt unten anzuschließen, da er ja mehrere Eingänge hat? Die Idee mit der HDD-Blende und dem Display ist genial


----------



## ForceScout (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wakü für I7 8700K und evtl Asus 1080 [Budget ~500€]*



PolskaPatryk schrieb:


> Passt da nicht auch ein 280er rein? Ist ja von der Fläche deutlich größer als der 240er.


Ja, aber ich habe keine ordentlichen slim Lüftet gefunden die oben in den Einschub reinpassen.  In 120 gibt es die noctua.




> , du willst die Lüfter im Pull betreiben? Passt da nicht ein 30er Radi mit den schmalen Lüftern im Push oder ist das zu eng wegen dem 8-Pin des Mainboards?


Radi->Lüfter -> raus aus dem Gehäuse. Das wäre Pull,  zwar nicht ideal, aber kein Platz für push.  Will nicht das es soweit ins Gehäuse ragt. Und wo oben geschrieben würde das wahrscheinlich mit RAM etc nicht passen.



> Gibts eigentlich die Möglichkeit die Temperaturfühler in solch einem Röhren-AGB nicht direkt unten anzuschließen, da er ja mehrere Eingänge hat?



Wenn du einen Eingang oder Ausgang über hast, natürlich. Der Termperatursensor sitzt in Nem blindstopfen



> Die Idee mit der HDD-Blende und dem Display ist genial ]


Danke, war spontan ^^


----------



## PolskaPatryk (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wakü für I7 8700K und evtl Asus 1080 [Budget ~500€]*



ForceScout schrieb:


> Ja, aber ich habe keine ordentlichen slim Lüftet gefunden die oben in den Einschub reinpassen.  In 120 gibt es die noctua.
> 
> Radi->Lüfter -> raus aus dem Gehäuse. Das wäre Pull,  zwar nicht ideal, aber kein Platz für push.  Will nicht das es soweit ins Gehäuse ragt. Und wo oben geschrieben würde das wahrscheinlich mit RAM etc nicht passen.



Also ich habe mir schon mal einen 45er 360er geholt, der vorne rein kommt. Nächste Woche kriege ich endlich das Gehäuse, dann schaue ich nach, ob es platztechnisch so hinhaut, dass ich den 360er von dir, mit 30er Dicke, oben noch rein kriege. 3 Lüfter vorne, den 140er Silent-Wing unter den HDD's, wie bei dir, den anderen hinten (mit bisschen mehr Umdrehungen), genauso wie bei dir und oben werde ich erstmal ohne Lüfter probieren. 

Ich glaube Pull macht da wenig Sinn, solange das Gehäuse nicht bearbeitet ist. Nur ein Lüfter wird die warme Luft rausziehen können (der unter den Schlitzen), der andere (beim 240er) oder die anderen (beim 360er) pressen die Luft bloß gegen das Metall. 

Wenn es von der Temperatur nicht klappen wird, kommt erstmal ein Lüfter im Push (Höhe Lüftungsschlitze), ansonsten alle 3 rein. Und wenn das alles Murks ist, würde ich das Gehäuse mit der CNC-Fräse bearbeiten lassen. Und die Lüfter vielleicht im Pull rein packen, damit es optisch schöner ist.


----------



## ForceScout (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wakü für I7 8700K und evtl Asus 1080 [Budget ~500€]*

Ich hab auch schon jemanden an der Hand der mir den Deckel mit Nem Wasserstrahlschneider bearbeiten kann^^ Notfallplan falls es wirklich gar nicht funktioniert mit dem Wärme Abtransport.
Stelle mir oben eine art Wabenmuster  mit dunklem Gitter hinterlegt, vor. 
Aber da es mir größtenteils ja eh um die Optik gut glaube ich das mir die Temps ausreichen.

Habe mir übrigens heute Barrow Fittings über ebay aus England bestellt. Hab die leider in keinem der hier ansässigen Shops gefunden, wie ich sie haben wollte.


Edit:
Ob ich woll einen Vorteil bekomme wenn ich oben auch einen 360 einsetze und davon einen Platz passiv(ohne Lüfter) habe? Oder ist  der Mehrpreis von Nem 240 zu 360 dafür sinnlos?
Nach neuen überlegen werde ich oben wohl doch push machen und frisch Luft ansaugen,  um den überdruck im Gehäuse stabil zu halten


----------



## PolskaPatryk (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wakü für I7 8700K und evtl Asus 1080 [Budget ~500€]*



ForceScout schrieb:


> Stelle mir oben eine art Wabenmuster  mit dunklem Gitter hinterlegt, vor.
> 
> 
> Edit:
> ...



Schau mal auf der Homepage von Gosumodz vorbei. Die haben da ein paar nette Ideen und Anregungen -> "EVOLV ATX CNC-Service"

Naja, rechne dir einfach mal die Fläche aus:
-240er = 288cm²
-280er = 392 cm²
-360er = 432cm²

Da ist der 240er echt mau, im Gegensatz zu den anderen. Lieber 120mm indirekt belüftet (durch die herrschende Luft im Gehäuse und warme Luft steigt ja schließlich nach oben), als gar keine 120mm Kühlfläche. Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass das bei der Temperatur schon was ausmacht  Ich hatte mir den 45mm 360er für 50€ gebraucht im 1a Zustand geholt. Den 30er werde ich mir auch gebraucht holen, für 30-40€ sollte da schon was drin sein. Ein 240er wird da kaum billiger sein.


----------



## ForceScout (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wakü für I7 8700K und evtl Asus 1080 [Budget ~500€]*



PolskaPatryk schrieb:


> Schau mal auf der Homepage von Gosumodz vorbei. Die haben da ein paar nette Ideen und Anregungen -> "EVOLV ATX CNC-Service"


Ok, das ist Absolut geil! Danke für den Tipp. So hab ich mir das vorgestellt! Mal schauen ob ich deren Service nehme oder es selber versuche^^



> Naja, rechne dir einfach mal die Fläche aus:
> -240er = 288cm²
> -280er = 392 cm²
> -360er = 432cm²
> ...


Wenn man es so ausrechnet... Ich bin überzeugt 
Ich werde dann (So wie du^^) den ST30 für oben verwenden und mir für vorne einen ST45 kaufen.
Bei den  Lüftern für oben bleibe ich bei den 15mm Noctua, die sollen oben in dem kleinen Raum verschwinden


----------



## PolskaPatryk (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wakü für I7 8700K und evtl Asus 1080 [Budget ~500€]*



ForceScout schrieb:


> Ok, das ist Absolut geil! Danke für den Tipp. So hab ich mir das vorgestellt! Mal schauen ob ich deren Service nehme oder es selber versuche^^



Halt mich da mal auf dem Laufenden. Ich kann mir aktuell noch schwer vorstellen, welches Muster da passen soll, zu den hinteren Lüftungsschlitzen. 

Gibts eigentlich noch billigere Lüfter (mit 15mm) als die von Nocuta? 60€ für 3 Lüfter ist schon ordentlich.

#Edit: Könntest du mal den 30er oben montieren und ein Foto machen? Würde mal gerne sehen, wie das aussieht. Habe die Möglichkeit einen 35er Radi von XSPC zu ergattern und möchte gerne wissen, wie es platztechnisch aussieht.


----------



## ForceScout (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: WakÃ¼ fÃ¼r I7 8700K und evtl Asus 1080 [Budget ~500â‚¬]*

JA, bin auch noch am Überlegen wie ich es am besten mache. Oder ob überhaupt... wenn es nicht klappt ist das Gehäuse versaut. Glaube nicht das man den Deckel einzeln bekommt.

Musst du mal bei einem der Händler schauen. Habe mich bewusst direkt für die relativ teuren Noctua entschieden, um das leistungsdefizit wegen der Baugröße so gering wie möglich zuhalten.

Irgendwie konnte ich das nicht übers Forum hochladen...
picload.org | dsc_0235.jpg

Hab den nur per Hand vorgehalten. Würde aber keinen Dickeren bzw die Lüfter drunter setzen. Das wäre zu dick.
Und dann würdest du mit den Anschlüssen des Front Radi wahrscheinlich Probleme bekommen.


----------



## PolskaPatryk (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wakü für I7 8700K und evtl Asus 1080 [Budget ~500€]*

Ich glaube bei dem Gehäuse kriegt man alle Teile von be quiet nachgeliefert. Mache gleich mal eine Anfrage und gebe dir Bescheid. 

Stimmt, sollte wirklich ein 30er werden. Sieht auch ganz nett aus. Mit dem Pull sollte das schon ganz fett werden.

#Edit: Wie viel Platz gibts denn oben für den Lüfter? Bloß die 15mm oder vielleicht wenig mehr, sodass die Luft sich den Weg nach außen bahnt?

Passt ein 280er eigentlich oben auch gut rein? Größentechnisch zum 360er tut sich da nicht viel und es gibt die Nocutas auch in 14cm.


----------



## ForceScout (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wakü für I7 8700K und evtl Asus 1080 [Budget ~500€]*

Komischerweise kann ich über Chrome keine Bilder mehr anfügen... naja mach ichs halt schnell über Edge :/

Habe heute das Display in die Abdeckung gesetzt und den Fühler einfach nur mit reingelegt. Ich finde es ziemlich gelungen! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@PolskaPatryk 

Es sind etwa 21mm Platz

280 würde auch gehen


----------



## PolskaPatryk (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wakü für I7 8700K und evtl Asus 1080 [Budget ~500€]*

Also, gestern be quiet angeschrieben, relativ zügig eine Antwort erhalten. 15€ ist jetzt nicht die Welt. Wohingegen ich das Angebot von Gosumodz schon bisschen teuer finde.

Sieht gut aus mit dem Display. Was kostet der ganze Spaß (Fühler + Display oder braucht man da noch was?)?

Leider gibts beim 280er nicht den 15er Lüfter von Noctua, sonst wäre das eine Idee wert. Heißt jetzt für mich: 360er Slim Radiator besorgen zzgl 3 Noctua NF-A12x15 Lüftern. Mal schauen, ob ich da was gutes gebrauchtes kriege.

Anbei noch zwei Fotos von bearbeiteten Deckeln:
1) http://fs1.directupload.net/images/180725/wib7y9i2.jpg
2) http://fs5.directupload.net/images/180725/pwdeu3v9.jpg

Da finde ich die erste Variante schöner, weil diese "Nachahmung" vom originalen Design sieht irgendwie für die Katz aus. An sich kämen viele Muster in Fragen, aber das Problem ist das Design bzw die Farbe der Noctua Lüfter. Daher würde ich eher zu Design #8 von Gosumodz tendieren, dies aber ein wenig kleiner machen lassen, damit die Öffnungen nicht so riesig sind und man die Farbe nicht direkt erkennt.


----------



## ForceScout (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wakü für I7 8700K und evtl Asus 1080 [Budget ~500€]*



PolskaPatryk schrieb:


> Also, gestern be quiet angeschrieben, relativ zügig eine Antwort erhalten. 15€ ist jetzt nicht die Welt. Wohingegen ich das Angebot von Gosumodz schon bisschen teuer finde.


15€ Finde ich vollkommen in Ordnung! Aber 90€ fürs Löcher reinfräsen finde ich ziemlich auch ziemlich teuer... Und die Kunstoff innenleben rauszunehmen wird bestimmt schwer ohne etwas zu zerstören, da ist nämlich ordenlich Kleber dran^^



PolskaPatryk schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus mit dem Display. Was kostet der ganze Spaß (Fühler + Display oder braucht man da noch was?)?


XSPC LCD Temperatursensor V3 inkl. 1/4 Zoll Sensor schwarz/weiß | Mindfactory.de - Hardware,
Alles dabei, fürn10er Unschlagbar^^ Habe dann mit nem Dremel und ner kleinen Trennscheibe einfach das Loch in den Deckel gesägt.
Jetzt wo ich die Gehäuse innen Temperatur sehe habe ich übrigens mal getestet wie die sich verändert mit und ohne Frontdeckel:
Mit Idle ~33,5Grad
Ohne Idle ~32Grad
Mit Last ~39Grad
Ohne Last ~35Grad
Sind natürlich alles nur ca Werte, weil der Fühler da einfach nur drin hängt und die Last auch nicht Konstant war, aber man sieht eindeutig das der Deckel einiges an Luft blockiert...




PolskaPatryk schrieb:


> Leider gibts beim 280er nicht den 15er Lüfter von Noctua, sonst wäre das eine Idee wert. Heißt jetzt für mich: 360er Slim Radiator besorgen zzgl 3 Noctua NF-A12x15 Lüftern. Mal schauen, ob ich da was gutes gebrauchtes kriege.


Das Problem hatte ich bei meiner Recherche auch^^ Hab Gestern in den sauren Apfel gebissen und direkt 3 Bestellt. 

Ich würde Übrigens in die gefrästen Öffnungen schwarze feinmaschige Gitter einkleben, glaube dann sieht man die Noctua gar nicht mehr.
Bei dem Design bin ich mir auch noch ziemlich unschlüssig...


Bin ich froh, wenn dieser Schei* Artic Lüfter der CPU weg ist^^ das Teil macht nen Höllen Lärm...
Bald können wir den Thread umbenennen in "Wie baue ich eine Wakü ins DB700"


----------



## PolskaPatryk (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wakü für I7 8700K und evtl Asus 1080 [Budget ~500€]*



ForceScout schrieb:


> 15€ Finde ich vollkommen in Ordnung! Aber 90€ fürs Löcher reinfräsen finde ich ziemlich auch ziemlich teuer... Und die Kunstoff innenleben rauszunehmen wird bestimmt schwer ohne etwas zu zerstören, da ist nämlich ordenlich Kleber dran^^
> 
> 
> XSPC LCD Temperatursensor V3 inkl. 1/4 Zoll Sensor schwarz/weiß | Mindfactory.de - Hardware,
> ...



Ist die Frage, ob das ganze Plastik raus muss. Leider kriege ich das Gehäuse erst nächsten Samstag (4.8), daher kann ich das schlecht beurteilen. Ist da aber nicht eine Dämmmatte drin? Würde die vorsichtig mit einem Heißluftföhn entfernen und die Klebereste kriegt man auch mit "Muttis-Hausmittel" weg. Wenn da sowieso Löcher reingefräst werden, kommt da so oder so ein Gitter rein, da die Dämmung nichts mehr bringt. Ich werde mich mal im Freundeskreis umhören, wer mir sowas mal in der Pause auf der Arbeit fräsen kann. Einfach mal kurz eine CAD-Datei erstellen und dann sollte das schon passen.

Auf jeden Fall genial mit der Temperatur Anzeige. Wenn das optisch passt, hau ich mir das auch rein, ansonsten lass ich es, da ich die Temperatur sowieso bei meiner aquastream per Software abrufen kann.

Hast du schon die 3 Lüfter mal reingepackt und den Deckel drauf gemacht und das ganze System mal bisschen unter Last laufen lassen? Würde mich mal interessieren, inwiefern die Lüfter beim ungemoddeten Deckel helfen. 

Ja ich finde das macht Sinn, sowas öffentlich zu bequatschen, weil ich nach solch einem Thread schon immer gesucht habe und nie fündig wurde. Jetzt können sich andere daran erfreuen 

Habe gerade mit einem Kumpel gesprochen. Er meinte er würde es lasern lassen, da das Bleche zum fräsen zu dünn ist.


----------



## ForceScout (28. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wakü für I7 8700K und evtl Asus 1080 [Budget ~500€]*

So, habe endlich alle Teile erhalten. Auch die Barrow Winkel aus GB waren super schnell hier! Erste Biegeversuche sind auch erfolgreich gewesen, gar nicht so schwer, wenn man sich ein bisschen Zeit zum probieren nimmt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich fang schon mit kleineren Vorbereitungen an, ab dem 6.8 habe ich dann Urlaub und kann richtig loslegen.
Habe die Lüfter noch nicht eingebaut, das erledige ich zusammen mit den gespülten Radiatoren, wenn ich soweit bin.


Das ist die Frontabdeckung



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin mir immer noch Unschlüssig wie und ob ich diese bearbeite/bearbeiten lasse.

Das größte Problem was ich da sehe, ist die Aufspannung.

Wie spannt man den Deckel ohne irgendwas zu zerkratzen...


----------



## PolskaPatryk (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wakü für I7 8700K und evtl Asus 1080 [Budget ~500€]*

@ForceScout fang jetzt schon mal an  Möchte ungerne so lange warten.

Mein Gehäuse kommt jetzt am Samstag. Habe letztens bei YouTube gesehen, dass man eine aquastream auch seitlich hinlegen kann, wodurch sie wahrscheinlich dorthin passt, wo der HDD Käfig unter der Netzteilabdeckung ist. Wäre natürlich optimal, weil es deutlich schöner aussieht. Ist aber die Frage, wo ich die HDD unterkriegen soll. Wollte mir einen Röhren AGB holen und den vor die Slots packen. Zudem passen oben keine HDDs mehr rein, wenn  der 45er Radiator drin ist. Gibts die Möglichkeit, die Festplatte unter der Netzteilabdeckung hochkant zu stellen? Also zwischen dem eingebauten HDD Käfig und dem Netzteil.


----------



## IICARUS (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wakü für I7 8700K und evtl Asus 1080 [Budget ~500€]*

Mit meinem Gehäuse habe ich die Pumpe auch auf die Seite gelegt verbaut und meine zwei HDDs mussten vor dem Netzteil hochkant platz finden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber die hätten auch darüber unter der Grafikkarte beide nebeneinander flach hingelegt gepasst.
Hatte ich sogar mal zum Test dort verbaut, hat mir aber nicht gefallen, daher sind sie wieder ein Stock tiefer gewandert.
Der Untere Teil ist mit geschlossenem Seitenteil nicht sichtbar.

Sollte mal wieder Staubwischen...


----------



## ForceScout (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wakü für I7 8700K und evtl Asus 1080 [Budget ~500€]*



PolskaPatryk schrieb:


> @ForceScout fang jetzt schon mal an  Möchte ungerne so lange warten.
> 
> Gibts die Möglichkeit, die Festplatte unter der Netzteilabdeckung hochkant zu stellen? Also zwischen dem eingebauten HDD Käfig und dem Netzteil.


Ich habe die Radis schon eingebaut, war ne knappe Sache^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vorhin 3 Runden RainbowSix Siege gespielt und glaube das die Temps ca 2 Grad wärmer sind als vorher(Also die Gehäuse Temp.. aber ob man danach so gehen. CPU und GPU waren keine Unterschiede zu bemerken)... aber die Radis sind ja jetzt auch einfach nur Sinnlos im Weg.
Sind jetzt 6 Lüfter (3 je Radi) die Reinpusten und einer hinten raus.

Auf jeden fall gibt es unten keine weitere vorgesehene Befestigung für Festplatten außer die beiden normalen.


----------



## PolskaPatryk (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wakü für I7 8700K und evtl Asus 1080 [Budget ~500€]*

Sieht doch richtig gut aus!

Denke danach kannst du nicht gehen, weil die GraKa und die CPU aktuell noch nach innen die Hitze liefern. Durch die WaKü wird das drastisch runter gehen.

Werde das auf jeden Fall machen, wie IICARUS. Dadurch verschwindet die Pumpe, die HDD stelle ich hochkant, der vordere Radiator wird unter der Netzteilabdeckung angeschlossen, wodurch ich schon mal zwei Schläuche weniger habe, dann mache ich zwei Gehäusedurchführungen und der Build wird relativ sauber und übersichtlich, trotz der vielen WaKü Komponenten 

Meinst du man wird was am Deckel machen müssen oder hauen die Noctuas die Luft gut raus? Habe noch gesehen, dass Phobya & Silverstone ebenfalls einen 15mm Lüfter haben oder Scythe sogar 12mm. Wobei Silvesterstone und Scythe relativ schwach sind. Der Phobya kostet die Hälfte, ist aber ähnlich von der Leistung, bloß ein wenig lauter. Man lässt die oben aber sowieso nicht mit 1800RPM drehen, sondern eher 800-900, wenn überhaupt.  

Bei meinem 1080er Radiator lasse ich die Silent Lüfter aktuell gerade mal bei 40% laufen, was ca 600 Umdrehungen sind.


----------



## PolskaPatryk (31. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wakü für I7 8700K und evtl Asus 1080 [Budget ~500€]*

So, habe nochmal dein Bild begutachtet. Wie willst du eigentlich den schmalen 360er anschließen? Ich werde meinen dickeren 360er unten in der Netzteilabdeckung anschließen, aber ich sehe keine Möglichkeit den Schmalen oben irgendwie ans Wasser zu kriegen. Überlege daher auf einen 280er umzuswitchen..


----------



## ForceScout (31. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wakü für I7 8700K und evtl Asus 1080 [Budget ~500€]*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das passt alles, sonst hätte ich es nicht so gelassen^^
Bisschen Spielraum hat man auch noch in alle Richtungen!
Radiatoren unten anzuschließen bringt immer das Problem mit dem Entlüften.... wäre da vllt ein X-Flow was, wenn du oben rein und unten raus zur Pumpe gehst?
Ich geh von Pumpe->Gpu->Radi oben->Cpu->Radi Front-> AGB

Ich bin mittlerweile am Überlegen nur oben bearbeiten zu lassen und die Front zu lassen. Das schlichte Design gefällt mir einfach und dann kommt es mir auf 2-3Grad nicht an.


----------



## PolskaPatryk (31. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wakü für I7 8700K und evtl Asus 1080 [Budget ~500€]*

Ah, hat man auf dem vorherigen Bild nicht gesehen. Ich möchte den Ein & Auslass aber zur Front haben und das wird nicht passen mit einem 360er. Den 280er kann ich für 40€ bekommen. Passende Lüfter in 15mm gibts auch dazu und ich erhoffe mir, dass ich dadurch den Deckel nicht bearbeiten lassen muss.

Ich werde das schon irgendwie in den Griff kriegen. Im schlimmsten Fall entlüfte ich per Ablassschraube, was angeblich gut funktioniert. Meinen billig erkauften 360er will ich nicht umtauschen 

Mein Kreislauf: Pumpe -> 360er XT45 Radi -> Mainboard unten -> GraKa -> CPU -> Mainboard oben -> 280er ST30 Radi -> AGB. So gehe ich alle Komponenten bis auf den großen Radi von unten nach oben durch, wodurch die Luft besser entweichen kann.


----------



## PolskaPatryk (6. August 2018)

*AW: Wakü für I7 8700K und evtl Asus 1080 [Budget ~500€]*

Kurzes Update meinerseits: Gehäuse am Samstag erhalten, habe nun gestern festgestellt, dass es oben doch ein 360er ST30 wird, da das mit den Lüftern beim 280er nicht so einfach wird. Jetzt stell sich mir die Frage: Nehme ich die Slim Lüfter von Phobya für 10€/Stk oder die Noctua für 18€/Stk.

Den Deckel werde ich nicht bearbeiten lassen, sonst ist die Optik dahin. Überlege noch, ob ich nicht noch einen 120er ST30 montiere, da genügend Platz da wäre. 

@ForceScout: Wie schließt du eigentlich die ganzen Lüfter an? Du hast ja genau wie ich, vorne und oben jeweils 3 und hinten noch den 140er. Die Steuerung kann ja bloß 6 Lüfter bedienen. Meinst du man kann einen 7. durch ein Y-Kabel anschließen oder brennt das gute Stück durch? Bisher hatte ich bei meinem Phobya 1080er die 9 Lüfter per poweramp Verstärkerplatine laufen, wodurch ich von 9 Lüfter auf 1 Kabel übergegangen bin und dann durch meine Pumpe die Lüfter auf den % genau steuern konnte.


----------



## ForceScout (6. August 2018)

*AW: Wakü für I7 8700K und evtl Asus 1080 [Budget ~500€]*



PolskaPatryk schrieb:


> @ForceScout: Wie schließt du eigentlich die ganzen Lüfter an? Du hast ja genau wie ich, vorne und oben jeweils 3 und hinten noch den 140er. Die Steuerung kann ja bloß 6 Lüfter bedienen. Meinst du man kann einen 7. durch ein Y-Kabel anschließen oder brennt das gute Stück durch? Bisher hatte ich bei meinem Phobya 1080er die 9 Lüfter per poweramp Verstärkerplatine laufen, wodurch ich von 9 Lüfter auf 1 Kabel übergegangen bin und dann durch meine Pumpe die Lüfter auf den % genau steuern konnte.



Ich habe je 3 Lüfter mit einem 3xPWM Kabel ( Phobya Y-Kabel 4Pin PWM auf 3x 4Pin PWM 60cm - Schwarz - Zubehör für Modding | Mindfactory.de ) zusammen geführt. Und dann werde ich diese beiden Stränge an CPU Fan und CPU OPT(optional) Anschließen und übers Mainboard die Lüfterkurven einstellen. Die Gehäuse Steuerung lasse ich für die Lüfter komplett außen vor.

Bin mittlerweile mit dem Hardtubing angefangen, hier ein paar Bilder: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Derzeitiger Stand, bin mit den Biegungen noch nicht wirklich zufrieden... wahrscheinlich mache ich sie nochmal neu.
Die unteren sind nur Stützen... vllt Foliere ich sie noch oder baue mir was anderes.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Von dem Phanteks Block bin ich echt begeistert. Mega schwer, Mega schön, einfach der Hammer! Umbau war auch ziemlich einfach und schnell erledigt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Leider ist mir meine Biegeschnur abgerissen... Anscheinend ist mein Heißluftfön ein wenig eigen was die Temperatur Regelung angeht . Teilweise passiert gar nichts und dann aufeinmal schmilzt die Biegeschnur innen fest... 

Naja jetzt habe ich erstmal Zwangspause und muss warten bis Mindfactory die Silikon Biegeschnüren wieder da hat und ich sie abholen kann...


Edit:
Denk an kürzere Schrauben für die Lüfter oben! Beim Radi sind nur M3x30 oder M3x35 bei, für die Slim Lüfter brauchst du aber M3x20! 
Ich habe die mir bei meinem Örtlichen Kleinteilehändler für ein paar Cents gekauft.


----------



## PolskaPatryk (7. August 2018)

*AW: Wakü für I7 8700K und evtl Asus 1080 [Budget ~500€]*

Zur Info: Hatte mit be quiet! Kontakt aufgenommen bzgl der verbauten Lüftersteuerung. Sie hält 2A aus. Die beiden Silent Wings 3 bringen jeweils 0,5. Da denke ich mir "Sind die eigentlich blöd?", da bei 4x 140er Silent Wings 3 Feierabend ist.. Zum Glück haben meine 120er E-Loop Phobya Lüfter bloß 0,14A und die 15er Slim nur 0,22A, sodass ich mit dem Y-Kabel alle 7 Lüfter steuern kann. Am Mainboard schließe ich die Lüftersteuerung dann an. So fällt wenigstens das poweramp weg, wo ich vorher meine Lüfter angeschlossen hatte und spare dadurch Platz (Y)

Kommt fett mit den Hardtubes. Ich finde, dass das rechte Tube am AGB bisschen eckig wurde, da der Winkel wohl zu klein ist. 

Alleine wegen der Problematik mit der schweren Grafikkarte, bin ich froh, dass ich doch bei meinen Schläuchen geblieben bin. So muss ich mir keine Sorgen machen, dass die GraKa hängt und sogar die Tubes aus den Fittings zieht.

Danke für den Tipp mit den Schrauben. Dachte Alphacool hätte ein komplettes Gewinde gemacht, sodass man die Schrauben bloß kürzt. Zum Glück habe ich noch einige Schrauben von meinem alten Radiator da, die ein komplettes Gewinde haben.

Bei mir geht es die Tage auch endlich los. Eigentlich wollte ich bis Ende August warten, bis alle Klausuren vorbei sind, aber ich kann mich nicht gedulden. Habe gestern noch einen 30ST 360er bei Kleinanzeigen gekauft und vorhin bei Aquatuning Schläuche, Anschlüsse, Röhren-AGB, etc. bestellt. Werde am Wochenende wohl anfangen mit dem Umbau aus dem alten Case, da noch die Reinigung der WaKü ansteht, was ziemlich viel Zeit raubt. Habe schon die wichtigsten Kabel, die man durch das Glas sehen wird, rot gesleeved, wie den Rest aus meinem alten Rechner.  Bin vielleicht kein Meister im Sleeven, mache das aber lieber selbst, weil man dann die Arbeit schätzt.

Die 3,5" Festplatte wird leider nicht hochkant ins Gehäuse passen. Da werde ich mir noch was einfallen lassen! Die Pumpe kommt auf jeden Fall dort hin, wo die zwei Festplatten unter der Abdeckung sein sollten.


----------



## ForceScout (8. August 2018)

*AW: Wakü für I7 8700K und evtl Asus 1080 [Budget ~500€]*

Nach einem schnellen Besuch bei Mindfactory



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Konnte ich die letzten Biegungen machen und das System befüllen!
War auf anhieb alles dicht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin recht zufrieden mit meiner Leistung 

Leider ärgere ich mich, das ich bei der Pumpen/AGB Kombi gespart habe... Auch auf kleinster Stufe noch deutlich zu  hören :/


----------



## IICARUS (8. August 2018)

*AW: Wakü für I7 8700K und evtl Asus 1080 [Budget ~500€]*

Sieht gut aus, aber sind das kleine Luftblasen oder hast dir eine Kühlflüssigkeit mit kleinen Partikel eingefüllt.
Hoffe nicht letztes da diese eigentlich nur zu Show Zecke dienen und sehr schnell alles zusetzen.


----------



## ForceScout (8. August 2018)

*AW: Wakü für I7 8700K und evtl Asus 1080 [Budget ~500€]*

Das sind kleine Luftbläschen am AGB... gehen die wohl noch von alleine weg?^^


----------



## IICARUS (8. August 2018)

*AW: Wakü für I7 8700K und evtl Asus 1080 [Budget ~500€]*

Ja die gehen mit der Zeit weg, dauert unter anderem einige Wochen.


----------



## PolskaPatryk (11. August 2018)

*AW: Wakü für I7 8700K und evtl Asus 1080 [Budget ~500€]*

So, habe mein Case nun auch endlich umgebaut. Bilder folgen aber erst demnächst.. Ich dachte ich kriege gestern die Krise. Alles soweit fertig, befülle die WaKü.. WaKü fast fertig aufgefüllt, geht plötzlich mein Corsair AX850 kaputt - Schnauze voll gehabt. Werde es demnächst zu einem Bekannten bringen, der es hoffentlich wieder reparieren kann, sonst sind 180€ im Ar***. Habe jetzt von einem Kumpel ein Ersatznetzteil bekommen, was ich einfach reingeschmissen habe, damit der PC überhaupt läuft, weil ich total davon abhängig bin (Klausurphase). Ansonsten muss ein Neues her. Das Gehäuse an sich ist aber der Hammer. Die WaKü habe ich ohne Probleme rein bekommen. Einziges Manko ist die Lüftersteuerung. Ich wusste, dass es eine PWM Steuerung ist, aber inwiefern da ein PWM Lüfter von bedeutung ist, war mir nicht klar. Jetzt laufen alle Lüfter auf Max und das ist nicht angenehm, außer die Temperaturen. Werde die Lüfter wohl auseinanderschneiden müssen, zusammenlöten und über den Poweramp laufen lassen.


----------



## IICARUS (12. August 2018)

*AW: Wakü für I7 8700K und evtl Asus 1080 [Budget ~500€]*

Was für eine Steuerung hast du verbaut? Beim Aquaero z.B. kann die Steuerung über die Spannung umgestellt werden.


----------



## PolskaPatryk (12. August 2018)

*AW: Wakü für I7 8700K und evtl Asus 1080 [Budget ~500€]*

Wollte die Steuerung vom Dark Base 700 nehmen. Jetzt läuft nur der Silent Wings 3 darüber und das LED Stripe. Die 6 Lüfter habe ich nun über das Poweramp laufen und lässt sich super einstellen.


----------



## ForceScout (14. August 2018)

*AW: Wakü für I7 8700K und evtl Asus 1080 [Budget ~500€]*

Ich bin so unzufrieden mit der doch extremen Lautstärke von dem Enermax Neochanger, das ich mir doch noch den Watercool Heatkiller Tube kaufen werden!
Hab ja eigentlich gesagt das mir die Lautstärke egal ist... aber irgendwie nervt es dann doch


----------



## PolskaPatryk (15. August 2018)

*AW: Wakü für I7 8700K und evtl Asus 1080 [Budget ~500€]*

Also meine Aquastream läuft mit knapp 4700 RPM, also fast der doppelten Geschwindigkeit und sie ist gar nicht zu hören, da sie unter der Abdeckung auf einem Shoggy Sandwich sitzt. 

Wie läufts bei dir mit den Lüftern? Kannst du alle per Gehäusesteuerung steuern? Ich habe mir ein Y-Kabel für meine 6 Lüfter bestellt und betreibe diese bei ca. 40-50%. Den Silent Wings lasse ich weiterhin so laufen, wie er montiert war. Zudem ist mir aufgefallen, dass die RGB Leitung an der Platine dieselben Anschlüsse hat, wie so LED Stripes, die man in Wohnungen für indirektes Licht benutzt. Habe ein altes Reststück angeschlossen und es mal ins Gehäuse geschmissen.

Die Festplatte muss demnächst unter die Abdeckung wandern, da das Kabel von dem Leih-Netzteil zu kurz ist.  Wegen den LED Stripes werde ich mir auch was einfallen lassen, weil es deutlich schicker als diese Kaltlichtkathoden aussieht. Wenn ich Glück habe, funktioniert mein Netzteil innerhalb der nächsten 10 Tage wieder, ansonsten hole ich mir das AX860i von Corsair, da die Effizienz schon einiges ausmacht, der passive Lüfter im IDLE das komplette System unhörbar macht und die Kontrolle über das Netzteil per Software beim i-Modell besonders interessant ist.

Eine neue GraKa steht auch noch an, da ich meine RX480 noch zum richtigen Zeitpunkt verkauft habe. Warte auf die Next-Gen und versuche einen Schnapper zu reißen.

Was mich aber sehr aufregt sind meine neuen Schläuche. Habe für 3m jetzt 23€ ausgegeben. Hatte immer die Masterkleer, die nach einer kurzen Zeit trüb und leicht gelb wurden. In diversen Foren stand, dass der Tygon E3603 Schlauch das Nonplusultra sei. Dann kamen sie an.. Total beschriftet (von Werk aus), weich wie Watte (da ist der Masterkleer wie Beton) und mega trüb bzw matt. Ich haue mir das Alphacool Eiswasser ins System, wenn die wassergekühlte GraKa endlich da ist. Bin gespannt wie die Sachen dann aussieht.

Anbei mal ein schnelles Foto. Wenn es in den nächsten Wochen weiter geht, irgendwann auch meine GraKa da ist und das System dann fertig ist, halte ich euch auf dem Laufenden.

P.S. Ja, ein 4. RAM Riegel ist schon auf dem Weg.


----------



## ForceScout (15. August 2018)

*AW: Wakü für I7 8700K und evtl Asus 1080 [Budget ~500€]*



PolskaPatryk schrieb:


> Wie läufts bei dir mit den Lüftern? Kannst du alle per Gehäusesteuerung steuern? Ich habe mir ein Y-Kabel für meine 6 Lüfter bestellt und betreibe diese bei ca. 40-50%. Den Silent Wings lasse ich weiterhin so laufen, wie er montiert war. Zudem ist mir aufgefallen, dass die RGB Leitung an der Platine dieselben Anschlüsse hat, wie so LED Stripes, die man in Wohnungen für indirektes Licht benutzt. Habe ein altes Reststück angeschlossen und es mal ins Gehäuse geschmissen.



Ich hab die drei Front Lüfter an CPU_Fan und die 3 oberen an CPU_OPT, die Gehäuse Steuerung ist da komplett außen vor und betreibt nur den Lüfter hinten.
Im Idle drehen die so mit 450-500 rpm. Hab die Kurve im Bios eingestellt und ab 70° CPU Temp laufen die mit 100%. Aber  im normalen Gaming Betrieb komme ich da eigendlich gar nicht hin.
LED Stripes hatte ich mir einen von Phobya gekauft, mit Magneten um kleben oder schrauben zu vermeiden.

Freu mich schon auf den Heatkiller Tube, hätte ich mir das Teil mal gleich von anfang an gekauft!
Aber so kann ich die Tage zumindest nochmal basteln, macht ja auch spaß!


----------



## PolskaPatryk (15. August 2018)

*AW: Wakü für I7 8700K und evtl Asus 1080 [Budget ~500€]*

Was hat denn der Heatkiller Tube mit der Geräuschentwicklung zu tun? Du hast doch eine Pumpen-AGB-Kombi oder? Dann ist doch im Endeffekt die Pumpe schuld oder meinst du es liegt an den Schwingungen? Ich habe jetzt den Röhren AGB von Phobya und bin auch total zufrieden. Verarbeitung ist erste Sahne. Leider musste ich die 150ml Variante wählen, weil der 250er Schlauchtechnisch nicht gepasst hätte.


----------



## ForceScout (15. August 2018)

*AW: Wakü für I7 8700K und evtl Asus 1080 [Budget ~500€]*

Ja ist ne Kombi, aber da ist die Pumpe fest drin verbaut und die ist halt mist 
Den Heatkiller Tube hab ich direkt mit D5 Pumpe unten dran bestellt.


----------



## IICARUS (15. August 2018)

*AW: Wakü für I7 8700K und evtl Asus 1080 [Budget ~500€]*

Du hast HardTube verbaut, die Vibration kann sich auch über das Rohr übertragen.
Kenne ein Fall da hatte jemand sein Loop mit einer Aquastream mit SoftTube verbaut, dann hat er auch HardTube umgebaut.
Nun konnte er die Pumpe auch mit minimaler Einstellung leicht Summen hören.

Der User bekam damals aus dem Forum den Vorschlag für die Pumpe ein Anschluss mit drei Dichtungen zu verwenden, damit das Rohr hier entkoppelt wird.


----------



## PolskaPatryk (17. August 2018)

*AW: Wakü für I7 8700K und evtl Asus 1080 [Budget ~500€]*

Zurück zum Thema Deckel:
Ich habe Kontakt zu einem Kumpel in Polen aufgenommen, der sowas beruflich mit CNC/Lasertechnik macht. Laserschneiden schließt er aus. Das Problem ist, dass das Blech in irgendeiner Weise lackiert ist. Der Lack wird an sich schmelzen und das nicht nur am Schnitt sondern auch paar mm daneben. Deswegen müsste man das Blech neu lackieren lassen, was bei diesem dunklen gebürstetem Aluminium schwer machbar ist. Per CNC könnte er sowas sehr wahrscheinlich ohne Probleme machen. Das einzige Problem sind die Schnitte, wo man seitlich das Alu sehen wird, bei dem man mit einem Lackstift oder Edding nachhelfen müsste. Ich soll jetzt erstmal paar Fotos vom Deckel machen, ihm die Maße schicken und dann gibt er mir das Ok. Fahre Mitte September rüber und würde es dann wahrscheinlich machen lassen. Nur habe ich bisher keinen blassen Schimmer, welches Muster zu dem DB700 am besten passen wird. Die CAD Zeichnung dafür soll ich mir auch selbst anlegen. Im schlimmsten Fall sind 15€ für einen neuen Deckel fällig.


----------



## ForceScout (23. August 2018)

*AW: Wakü für I7 8700K und evtl Asus 1080 [Budget ~500€]*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bin eigentlich recht zufrieden jetzt!  ^^ 
Leider konnte ich den Tube nicht anders anschrauben... Hat in keiner Position anders gepasst. Dafür habe ich aber die Pumpe unten abgestützt, was natürlich nicht Ideal ist.
Bearbeiten vom Gehäuse ist wirklich ein Thema..
Gerade beim PUBG spielen mal die Front rangemacht... WasserTemp bis auf 50 Grad hoch!!(Da hab ich sicherheitshalber den Deckel abgenommen^^)
FrontDeckel abgenommen: Wassertemp geht auf 42-43 runter... 
Ohne Front Idle meistens so 28-30 Grad(Bei allem eine Raumtemperatur von ca 22-23 Grad, ist ein Delta von 5-8Grad im Idle gut?)

Noch besser würden die Temps bestimmt werden wenn der ObereDeckel noch bearbeitet wäre...

Naja erstmal bleibt der Frontdeckel ab^^


----------



## PolskaPatryk (5. September 2018)

*AW: Wakü für I7 8700K und evtl Asus 1080 [Budget ~500€]*

So, das mit dem Deckel wird nichts. Der Kollege hat Sorge, dass er mir den Deckel zerstört. 

Habe nun meine alte GTX 570 wieder unter Wasser gesetzt und endlich ein neues Netzteil (es ist ein be quiet! E11 mit rot/schwarz gesleevten Kabeln geworden) verbaut. Nach knapp einer Stunde zocken unter Volllast, war die Karte bei 55°c, die CPU und das MB bei jeweils 45°c. Die Lüfter der WaKü liefen auf 45%. Nachdem ich den Deckel vorne abgenommen habe, sanken die Temperaturen zwischen 12-14°c. Ich glaube das größte Problem sind die Luftlöcher in der Front an den Seiten. Wieso diese "Leiste" nicht durchgehend offen ist, verstehe ich nicht. Ich überlege das gute Ding mit dem Dremel zu bearbeiten, wodurch die Lüfter viel besser mit Luft versorgt werden. Optisch macht der Eingriff gar nichts aus. Werde das aber wahrscheinlich erst Anfang Oktober machen, wenn ich aus dem Urlaub zurück bin. Dann werden auch endlich Bilder folgen.

Sind die LED Stripes von Phobya mit Magnetem zum empfehlen? Der LED-Streifen aus dem Innenausbau, den ich provisorisch angeschlossen habe, soll demnächst weichen.


----------



## ForceScout (6. September 2018)

*AW: Wakü für I7 8700K und evtl Asus 1080 [Budget ~500€]*



PolskaPatryk schrieb:


> Ich überlege das gute Ding mit dem Dremel zu bearbeiten, wodurch die Lüfter viel besser mit Luft versorgt werden. Optisch macht der Eingriff gar nichts aus. Werde das aber wahrscheinlich erst Anfang Oktober machen, wenn ich aus dem Urlaub zurück bin. Dann werden auch endlich Bilder folgen.


Ich glaube die sollen den Schall "brechen" damit er zurückgeworfen wird und nicht komplett rauskommt.



PolskaPatryk schrieb:


> Sind die LED Stripes von Phobya mit Magnetem zum empfehlen? Der LED-Streifen aus dem Innenausbau, den ich provisorisch angeschlossen habe, soll demnächst weichen.



Ich habe das PHANTEKS Set mit Magneten und finde es genial, passt auch genau von der länge für Oben und Rechts. Kann aber verlängert werden, weil auf allen Seiten Anschlüsse sind.


----------



## PolskaPatryk (6. November 2018)

*AW: Wakü für I7 8700K und evtl Asus 1080 [Budget ~500€]*

So, habe mir nun eine GTX 1080Ti bestellt, welche spätestens in 2 Wochen eintreffen soll. Werde mir dazu noch einen passenden Wasserkühlkörper holen, voraussichtlich EKWB. Den Eingriff mit dem Dremel muss ich auch noch die Tage durchführen, damit ich angenehmere Temperaturen hinkriege.

Noch eine Frage zu dem Phanteks Set. Das ist doch folgendes Set oder?
PHANTEKS RGB LED-Strip Combo Set
PHANTEKS – LED Strips RGB LED Starter: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Wird das Set einfach hinten an der RGB Steuerung vom Gehäuse angeschlossen?

Wenn die GraKa eingebaut ist, der Dremeleingriff durchgeführt ist, die Phanteks LED hängen, fehlt mir nur noch eine größere SSD, sodass ich meine 1TB HDD verabschieden kann und die Pumpe richtig unterbringen kann. 1TB SSD hatte ich am Sonntag aus UK für knapp über 100€ geordert, wurde aber aufgrund eines Preisfehlers storniert. Dann wäre das Projekt meinerseits fertig und es werden Fotos folgen


----------



## ForceScout (9. November 2018)

*AW: Wakü für I7 8700K und evtl Asus 1080 [Budget ~500€]*

Ja kannst direkt an die Steuerung mit ran oder aufs Mainboard, wenn vorhanden. Kannst ja über Asus aura alles synchronisieren.  Darfst den Stecker bloß nicht verpolen,  aber Belegung steht in der Anleitung. 

Hat jemand den aquaero quadro und schon die Ambient Beleuchtung ausprobiert?


----------



## PolskaPatryk (9. November 2018)

*AW: Wakü für I7 8700K und evtl Asus 1080 [Budget ~500€]*

Danke, werde mir dann die RGB Stripes mal bestellen.

Habe gerade eben mit der Front angefangen. Dachte es gäbe nur die Lüftungsschlitze, über die ich mich letztens schon beschwert hatte, aber das ist bloß die Hälfte. Hinter den Gittern befinden sich noch welche, die die Luft deutlich stärker stoppen. Mit ein wenig Geduld lässt sich das aber gut realisieren. Werde die nächsten Tage fertig damit.


----------



## PolskaPatryk (16. November 2018)

*AW: Wakü für I7 8700K und evtl Asus 1080 [Budget ~500€]*

So, ein kleines Update. Die Front ist soweit bearbeitet. Wenn ich die GraKa mit Furmark belaste, habe ich zwischen Front geschlossen und Front offen bloß 4°c Unterschied, also hat sich der Aufwand schon gelohnt. Sehen tut man an sich nichts. Die 1080Ti habe ich mit einem Raijintek Wasserblock unter Wasser gesetzt. War von allen Kühlern (bis auf die hässlichen Dinger von Alphacool) der günstigste inkl Backplate. Die Verarbeitung ist erste Sahne. Aber vom Gewicht her, bringt meine Karte nun 1,9kg auf die Waage..


----------

